# towing a syncro



## noVwbutsumVw (Jan 14, 2005)

Possibly thinking of picking up a syncro quantum and I know that dollying it is not possible, is it possible to remove the drive shaft to the rear inorder to tow it home or should I try harder to find a trailer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You can remove the rear joint @ the rear diff, remove the center support hardware and kink the 2 piece prop shaft away and tie it up, make sure the car is in neutral & dolly the front wheels away. 
You can also remove the whole shaft, lock the center diff, 1st pull, and drive it away in front wheel drive.
Flat towing is only good for 50 miles IIRC.
The hardware installed to hold the joint to the rear diff is MFPITA to remove!







Most of the time you will end up rounding the heads, then need to use different concoction of pliers-vice grips-hammer-chisel & some sort of way to keep the prop shaft from turning.

I trailed all of mine for that reason


----------



## brazilian flip (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: towing a syncro (noVwbutsumVw)*

try this: http://www.uhaul.com/guide/ind...sport


----------

